# ماذا يحصل اذا أراد الرجل ان يكذب على زوجته ؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (17 يناير 2010)

*طلبت سيدة من زوجها الذهاب إلى المتجر لشراء بعض البامية والبصل

عندما وصل للمتجر وجده مغلقا واستغل الفرصة



وذهب لاحتساء كأسين من البيرة الباردة في مكان مجاور.



بعد دقائق من الإسترخاء رأى امرأة جميلة وبدأ في الحديث معها

مع كأسين إضافيين من البيرة واستمرا على هذا المنوال حتى انتهى المطاف بهما



إلى شقتها.



بعد انتهائهما من اللهو صاح

“ياللهول …  الساعة الآن الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل

وبالتأكيد زوجتي بانتظاري على أحر من الجمر. هل لديك بودرة زرقاء؟”



أعطته ما طلب وقام بفركها بيديه وعاد للمنزل.

كانت زوجته الغاضبة بانتظاره وسألته

“أين كنت بحق الجحيم؟

قال” ذهبت الى المتجر  مثلما طلبت مني وكان مغلقا

فذهبت إلى مكان مجاور ورأيت فتاة جميلة وشربنا قليلاً من البيرة وتحدثنا …

وانتهى بنا المطاف إلى بيتها ”



قالت له “كف عن المزاح وأرني يديك!!”

عندما رأت البودرة الزرقاء قالت له

“ انت لا تتوقف عن الكذب !



كنت تلعب البيلياردو مرة أخرى مع رفاق السوء! لعنة الله عليك وعليهم”







المغزى من القصة



قل لزوجتك الحقيقة فهي في النهاية لن تصدقك


​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (17 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*
شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## tonyturboman (17 يناير 2010)

فكرة جديدة
شكرا


----------



## نونوس14 (17 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة *
*ميرسى كتيييير رانا*


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجمل تقييم هههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 يناير 2010)

دا على كدة اخلى علبة بودرة فى حيبى علطول 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## لوزه (17 يناير 2010)

حلوه اوى تسلم ايدك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى قال الحقيقه وكدبته سبحان الله هههههههههه
ثانكس رنون​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
بيفكر !


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> فكرة جديدة
> شكرا


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة *
> *ميرسى كتيييير رانا*


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجمل تقييم هههههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> دا على كدة اخلى علبة بودرة فى حيبى علطول
> هههههههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

لوزه قال:


> حلوه اوى تسلم ايدك


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى قال الحقيقه وكدبته سبحان الله هههههههههه
> ثانكس رنون​*


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> بيفكر !



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 يناير 2010)

بجد جامده واجبرتني اني احط رد


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههه تحفه بجد ممكن ابقى اجربها مع مراتى لما تبعتنى اجيب باميه*


----------



## rana1981 (19 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *هههههههههههه تحفه بجد ممكن ابقى اجربها مع مراتى لما تبعتنى اجيب باميه*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 يناير 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد جامده واجبرتني اني احط رد



*شكرا على مرورك
 نوررررررررررررت​*


----------



## only way (19 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح هى كده كده مش هتصدقك فقول الحقيقة هى هتفهم العكس​


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى يا رنا


----------



## rana1981 (23 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوى يا رنا


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 يناير 2010)

only way قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صح هى كده كده مش هتصدقك فقول الحقيقة هى هتفهم العكس​



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## rana1981 (28 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

